# Cichlids eggs vibrating?



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi there, we found some cichlid eggs in our tank the ther day and removed them to a small tank on there own. (the last batch were eaten ) today they are all vibrating?? Any ideas??


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

if the eggs are vibrating they will be hatching in a day or two, good luck


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like they are getting ready to hatch! Get a magnifying glass and check them out.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

If I were you I would go ahead and start 
hatching brine shrimp eggs. You will need them soon.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

did they hatch yet???


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Egg hatchlings are pretty much a daily occurrence at my playpen . Right now I have both Nanacara anomala and aureocephalis little mamas with clouds of fry around them as we'll as three pairs of angels with several hundred choirs of little angels flitting about the twenty highs, soon to be moved to the 55 gal. grow out tanks. Besides the usual baby brine shrimp hatching I now feed frozen baby brine shrimp as well as frozen Daphnia and decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. The trick,at least for dummies like me, is to have a good turkey baster to put the food right down into the cloud of fry. I am always amazed that a fish as small as a grain of sand can quickly learn that a turkey baster means lunch and not certain death!


----------

